# [SOLVED] dual boot ubuntu/windows ME



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

All the instructions from Ubunto talk about dual booting with XP or Vista. I have an older machine with Windows ME already on it. I would like to install Ubuntu as a dual boot. I have a CD that I downloaded as an ISO and then recorded a cd from that and works up to the point of starting the partitioning. Nothing seems to work, the instructions said use Manual when I came to the partitioning page. Cannot get anything to open. Stuck on page 4 of instructions. Just point me to where I need to look.
Thanks,
sluggo123


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

sluggo -
Did you run the Check CD for Errors" option at the very first window on the LiveCD? First thing I'd do is check the CD for errors. You did burn it slowly, didn't you? 4X or less?

As far as software goes, Me would be a better choice for dual-boot than XP or Vista because it's still FAT32 which is more compatible with Linux than NTFS.
As far as hardware goes, if you've got less than 256 RAM you'll have problems. But since you got the LiveCD to run, maybe you're OK.

Partitioning is certainly the hardest/scariest part of the installation. First off, let me tell you this - you can dink around with the partitioner and still abort the installation routine as long as you didn't have the CD make or change any partitions.

It sounds like you have broadband. if so, download GPLCD. Process is same as making a Linux CD. Download the .iso, convert to a bootable CD, then run from your optical drive. GPLCD is the full-featured version of the scaled-down partitioner inside the Ubuntu CD and it just works better.

Even if you don't do anything, at least look at the partitions you have and try to get a feel for how Linux identifies them. hda1 instead of "C Drive" etc. 

Anyway, you don't have to go with Manual partition. If you're sure you've got some free space on the drive (defrag it several times) then go into the guided partitioning option and let Ubuntu decide how to do it. Seems like they change the wording every time - on Dapper it was "resize the partition", then on the next release the CD said "Create new partition from largest free space", I don't know the wording this time  

Make sure you have backed up your personal data, and it wouldn't be a bad idea to think hard about what you would do if you wiped out the Windows install by mistake. It happens. Can you rebuild everything?

The Ubuntu partitioner is pretty good, and they try to make it as fool-proof as possible. I think it's usually operator error - the person doesn't understand that hda1 is the Windows partition, etc.

Oh, yeah, another thing to try if you can't get into the partitioner when trying to install is abort. Start the PC again. Let the LiveCD bring up the desktop, then plug in a USB thumb drive. See that it is recognized and an icon comes up on the desktop. Then go to System>Administration>Gnome Partitioning Tool (or Gnome Partitioner or something similar) and try to get a look at your partitions that way. Take a screenshot (Applications>Accessories>Screenshot) and save it to the thumb drive. Then get out, come back to the forum, attach the screenshot. I'd like to see what you have.
EDIT: I attached a screenshot from a LiveCD so you can see what it oughta look like. Of course, yours won't be identical, but similar.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Bartender,
I see I have a lot of problems. I will download the partitioning software recommended. I never get a screen that looks like your screen shot. I am will redo the CD and burn it at a slow speed this time. I never get anything about check disk for errors. Perhaps this comes up following the burn. Missed it. If it does come up when I burn a CD from the ISO I will check it. I do have hi speed cable. Nice. I ordered the free CD, but I was told it could take up to 10 weeks to get here. I have printed out your info and will digest it slowly. However, I have to do one thing first, my fish pond is running out of oxygen as the water pump is barely running. I am headed for Pets Mart now to get another pump and start two filters to running. Should be back here with more info at least by 2PM CDS (USA)about 6 hours from now. 
Ed (sluggo)


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

The "Check CD For Errors" option I refer to comes up on a functional LiveCD.

It would go like this: You set your PC to boot from the optical drive, then put the LiveCD in your optical drive and restart the PC or restart the PC and slip the LiveCD in before it gets to starting up Windows. Either way. Some people's PC's are set to "Quick Boot" and you may not have enuf time to get the disc in. Mine goes thru a memory check and I can usually get the disc in fast enuf.
Your PC sees a bootable disc and you hear the optical drive rev up. You may get some text and whatnot, but the first screen you should see will give you choices - 
"Start or Install Linux"
"Check Disc for Errors"
"Run memtest"
"Start in Safe Graphics Mode"
There will be several choices. Run the "Check Disc for Errors" option and the CD will check itself. This isn't 100%. Some folks have reported problems with discs that checked out. But it's certainly a good indicator.

The stand-alone partitioner I suggested may not be necessary. But if you have broadband and a few good-quality CD's laying around what the heck. It's a good learning experience to look at your HDD thru an open-source lens even if you don't do any partitioning. However, I'm not suggesting GPLCD as a way to partition your HDD even though the LiveCD doesn't work. The LiveCD should work to at least look at your partitions if not make them, and if it can't look at your partitions I'd try burning it again.

If you burned the LiveCD at full-speed instead of 4X or less that's the first thing I'd suspect. Check your Linux download md5 against the md5 that's available at the download website. If the download is good then you can just burn again from the same download. I can get away with 8X on a 3GHz P4 but 8X is kinda pushing it. If you've never checked md5's before I'd suggest md5summer. It's a pretty easy md5 checker.

This website seems like a pretty good dual-boot guide

EDIT: I just noticed something in the screenshot I attached. See the "USB20FD" icon in the upper left corner behind the "GParted" window? That's the icon I got when I plugged in my USB thumb drive. As long as the thumb drive is recognized, it's pretty easy to take a screenshot and save to the drive. If you were going to get out of the LiveCD and boot right back to Windows you could just leave it plugged in. If you want to remove it before getting out of the LiveCD, right-click on the icon and click "Eject". Wait a sec or two. Linux writes data to the drive after you click "Eject" so you don't want to be too hasty.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> sluggo -
> Did you run the Check CD for Errors" option at the very first window on the LiveCD? First thing I'd do is check the CD for errors. You did burn it slowly, didn't you? 4X or less?
> 
> "check for errors" No Errors
> ...


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Well, sluggo, I think we're making progress.
Maybe.
I had to put my reading glasses on to read the fine print on your screenshot (good job, by the way, getting one) and I still wasn't sure I got all the details. 

In the gray area that should be a map of your HDD, it says "76.33 GB unallocated". Under that, it says "Maxtor 5819, 76.33 GiB, dev/hda" All of that indicates a screenshot of a Maxtor 80GB HDD. You'll never see the full 80GB, by the way, so don't worry about that part.

It sure looks like the HDD is completely blank, at least according to GParted. No operating system or formatting at all.

Oh, hey, sorry, I sent you a link for dual-booting Vista. I forgot you have (well, had) ME.

I don't know what went wrong but it appears that the HDD has been wiped clean. The Ubuntu LiveCD deleted all data. It didn't re-format to ext3, the Linux file system format. Do you want to re-install ME and try again? If you have your original ME CD and broadband it shouldn't take too long to re-install, find latest drivers for your components, and update it. Download anti-virus, firewall, and anti-spyware first, and load those programs before going online. 

This isn't necessary, but it's something you might want to think about...when I built a dual-boot from scratch, I had Windows make a second partition during the process of installing it. Then, when I put in the Ubuntu LiveCD, the partition was already there. I just pointed Ubuntu at that blank chunk of HDD and it did its thing. That was with Ubuntu 5.10, so the details wouldn't be very helpful to you. 

Or do you want to install Ubuntu and take it out for a spin?

Oh, yeah, it's good that you have 512 RAM.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> Well, sluggo, I think we're making progress.
> Maybe.
> I had to put my reading glasses on to read the fine print on your screenshot (good job, by the way, getting one) and I still wasn't sure I got all the details.
> 
> ...


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Originally Posted by Bartender 
Well, sluggo, I think we're making progress.
Maybe.
I had to put my reading glasses on to read the fine print on your screenshot (good job, by the way, getting one) and I still wasn't sure I got all the details. 

"Me too, I do not know why the letters are so small. I think it maybe coming up 1024x768 or larger. I will make it 800x600 in ME and see if that makes a difference. Oh yes I still have the Complete ME installed and all its programs, images, etc., I just went over and checked it. "

In the gray area that should be a map of your HDD, it says "76.33 GB unallocated". Under that, it says "Maxtor 5819, 76.33 GiB, dev/hda" All of that indicates a screenshot of a Maxtor 80GB HDD. You'll never see the full 80GB, by the way, so don't worry about that part.

"yes I understand that, it looks as if it adds up to about 78 G. I checked it by bringing up ME and checked the C HDD and it said 8.7g was used and the rest blank. "

It sure looks like the HDD is completely blank, at least according to GParted. No operating system or formatting at all.

"That is what I thought when I saw the Ubuntu desktop and the HDD figures as I played with the installation. Scared me, so I checked immediately by removing the LiveCD and rebooting the computer and would you believe everything is there. In fact I just checked again a few minutes ago and yep it is all there SO, my question is why is Ubuntu not showing this?"

Oh, hey, sorry, I sent you a link for dual-booting Vista. I forgot you have (well, had) ME.

"Do you have a link for dual booting using ME?"

I don't know what went wrong but it appears that the HDD has been wiped clean. The Ubuntu LiveCD deleted all data. It didn't re-format to ext3, the Linux file system format. Do you want to re-install ME and try again? If you have your original ME CD and broadband it shouldn't take too long to re-install, find latest drivers for your components, and update it. Download anti-virus, firewall, and anti-spyware first, and load those programs before going online. 

"As I said no data was deleted, just does not show up in the Ubuntu partitioner. Again why? What is your thoughts here?"

This isn't necessary, but it's something you might want to think about...when I built a dual-boot from scratch, I had Windows make a second partition during the process of installing it. Then, when I put in the Ubuntu LiveCD, the partition was already there. I just pointed Ubuntu at that blank chunk of HDD and it did its thing. That was with Ubuntu 5.10, so the details wouldn't be very helpful to you. 

Or do you want to install Ubuntu and take it out for a spin? 

"If it had wiped out the disk I would just go ahead and install Ubuntu but it appears that I can still, Maybe, dual boot. I am not sure what is going on."
:4-dontkno 

Oh, yeah, it's good that you have 512 RAM.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

I loaded Ubuntu again and looked at the file browser, under places, it shows Ubuntu, Desk top, File System, floppy drive (unmounted) Disk and HP_Pavilion. 
Now as I go down through those, when I get to disk, it is blank, but when I go to HP_Pavilion, which is the name of C drive it shows all my programs etc. I think somehow we need to get rid of Disk and Make HP_ Pavilion the Disk. The partitioner is looking at the wrong disks. And I found how to make my screen 800x600 and now every thing looks normal size.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

If disk is free space, you can install Ubuntu to that, but I'm not sure if HP has some weird system where it stores all the backup data to a weird hard drive partition, instead of sending out CD's.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Hey, Dan, I hope you're dropping in on this thread because I value your insight - 

sluggo, I gotta go have dinner with the mother-in-law so I can't write as much as I would like. It is very weird that the Ubuntu partitioner is not seeing ME. It should see a partition labeled "hda1" or similar, and identified as "vfat".

Do you have one HDD or two?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

In terminal can you please do:

fdisk -l (thats an L)

That way, we can know exactly what hard drives your running with. 



> Hey, Dan, I hope you're dropping in on this thread because I value your insight


I'll try & help, I don't have much experience with GUI partitioner's & Ubuntu as a whole


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Dan found the terminal and did as you asked. I am including a screenshot of the results and I do not understand what is happening here. This is only part of the HDD. I only have the one. This is the Windows ME and it does not show the rest of the disk, an 80 gig disk


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

bartender,


> sluggo, I gotta go have dinner with the mother-in-law so I can't write as much as I would like. It is very weird that the Ubuntu partitioner is not seeing ME. It should see a partition labeled "hda1" or similar, and identified as "vfat".
> 
> Do you have one HDD or two?


The screenshot of the results of going to terminal and fdisk -l
There we see hda1 and not the rest of disk.

1 HDD only.

:4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

If someone asks you to type something into the terminal, we won't need a screenshot. Just swipe the text, copy it, and save it in - well, if you're bringing it over to Windows on your thumb drive, I guess the simplest thing to do would be to start OpenOffice, paste the text into a new message, then - wait a minute, you'd need Open Office on the Windows side too.
The few times I've copied text to a thumb drive I used OpenOffice. Anyone have a simpler way to do it?

OK, sluggo, I want to make sure we're on the same page.
Question #1 - You have one hard drive, right?

Question #2 - It's an 80GB Maxtor, yes?

Question #3 - Windoes ME is still functional, correct? 

Question #4 - That "HP_PAV" icon on your Ubuntu desktop - what happens when you click on that?

Question #5 - When you're out of Linux and in Windows ME, can you go to - er, I don't know where you go in ME, only familiar with W2K - in W2K it's Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Computer Management>Disk Management and I get a look at what Windows says I have for disks and how they're formatted. Can you find the parallel in ME and tell me what Windows thinks the disk looks like?

I must be missing something obvious, but it's very weird that Ubuntu is not seeing the Me partition.

EDIT: Back in the Ubuntu partitioner, in the upper right hand corner is a little box that says "hda1" If you click on the up or down arrows, does the partitioner report any other drives?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Bartender:

You could always use the build in text editor, _Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor_.

Sluggo: 

There is something blocking the output on that screenshot. a big white box... Just looking, it also looks like for some reason fdisk is only seeing the USB pen  

The command I told you to do, lists all the hard drive(s) and there partitions, if you only have one partition on a drive, it shows up as hda1. if you have more it goes from hda1, hda2, hda3, hda4 etc.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



PureEvilDan said:


> You could always use the build in text editor, _Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor_.


Hi, Dan, would that work if he was saving the output to a thumb drive, then bringing the file over to Windows? 
Windows will recognize the text? Oh, wait, maybe it's in ASCI and I've been making it overly complicated!!

You know what, sluggo? Let's try Dan's idea again. Don't plug the thumb drive in. Pull up the Console, type in 


```
sudo fdisk -l
```
If you can go online via the LiveCD and visit this forum, you can copy/paste that line right into the Console, then click "Enter"


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

ahhh thank you Bartender ray: 
I forgot fdisk won't show that unless its run as root :upset:

@gedit:

Yes, it should just save as a .txt file and then copy it to your usb pen.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

OK, thanks Dan for verifying that. The handful of times that I'd copied text from the Linux test PC to our main Windows PC I was using OpenOffice, unaware that the extra steps were unnecessary.

You'd mentioned your familiarity with non-Ubuntu distro's so I figured I'd better add the code. Ubuntu's the only distro I've delved into. As you know, it uses a different model for root/user permissions. 

I've noticed that lots of folks don't like the atypical way Ubuntu does it. But the devs made a decision about how to handle root/user and it doesn't seem like they're going to back away from it now.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> If someone asks you to type something into the terminal, we won't need a screenshot. Just swipe the text, copy it, and save it in - well, if you're bringing it over to Windows on your thumb drive, I guess the simplest thing to do would be to start OpenOffice, paste the text into a new message, then - wait a minute, you'd need Open Office on the Windows side too.
> The few times I've copied text to a thumb drive I used OpenOffice. Anyone have a simpler way to do it?
> 
> OK, sluggo, I want to make sure we're on the same page.
> ...


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Now when I go to terminal and fdisk -l 
nothing happens. Everything is wrong this AM, I am still asleep and need more coffee I guess.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

worked this time . will try to attach image from Belarc. Next I will try to figure out how to send html of fdisk.
E


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

No, I made a mistake in my post, it needs to be:


```
sudo fdisk -l
```
From the second screenshot, you have 64gb of free space. You should be able to install Ubuntu to that, I'm not sure if during the Ubuntu install you can edit the grub setup, to have an option for XP.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

here is the word doc for fdisk -1


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



PureEvilDan said:


> No, I made a mistake in my post, it needs to be:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Right, except that Ubuntu Partition cannot seem to find it.
sluggo


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

You have another linux partition installed?

Edit: That doesn't look right, you have a 80GB Extended drive, with 2 x 80GB partitions inside


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Good morning, fellow Linux adventurers!

sluggo, you are providing a very interesting challenge.

First things first. Windows ME works, right? Are you coming back to the forum using ME or using the Ubuntu LiveCD? Reason I ask this is because you've been using screenshots a lot, but some of them have been Windows screenshots, such as Belarc. 
It's pretty easy to do screenshots in Windows too. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screenshot
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/general/ht/winscreenshot.htm
http://www.mccannas.com/pshop4/tip39.htm
I crop/compress Windows screenshots using Photoshop Elements because it's pretty easy and it's what I'm used to.

If you download and install The GIMP for Windows, it takes screenshots really easy too, but the procedure is a little different. Just google "GIMP screenshot".

OK, back to the mystery. Your first screenshot, the one showing your 76.33 GiB of unallocated space - the box that I referred to is there. Upper right corner. It says /dev/hda. I had wanted to know if the ubuntu partitioner saw any other devices. I'm still curious to hear what happens if you click the little "up" or "down" arrows. I expect now it won't find anything else.

This morning I'm comparing that first screenshot you attached a coupla days ago to your more recent fdisk -l attachment. First thing I notice is that fdisk reports 81.9 GB. That's kinda odd. I don't remember ever seeing more than the manufacturer's claimed capacity. My guess is the HDD must actually have 82+ of potential storage, Maxtor just rounded it off.
Weird thing #2 - where did hda1 go? 
Man, this gets weirder and weirder. hda2 is an extended partition. 12191 thru 158816. 

hda3 is W95 (ME). That's your bootable partition. (note the * flag) 15361 to 158805. Am I reading that right? I've always been told that Windows can't boot from inside an extended partition. That does not make sense.

hda5 is swap. 12191 to 13205. hda6, which appears to be a Linux operating system, runs from 13206 to 158816. That part makes sense - the two Linux components are side by side, inside an extended partition. The part that does not make sense at all is that fdisk is reporting W95 as using that same extended partition, and in the same physical blocks as the Linux OS?? And inside an extended partition? 

The only conclusion I can draw is that I'm not reading this right. :sigh: I've looked at dozens, so thought I had a handle on it... 

At least ME is still flagged as the bootable partition. That's good.

As PureEvilDan noted, it appears that you already have Linux installed. 

OK, time for an explanation of extended partition 

Think of an extended partition as an empty box. Most of us think of partitions as holding data. An extended partition is a little different. It's a box that's designed to hold logical partitions. 

The logical partitions hold data. The extended partition holds the logical partitions.

To see what I mean, go back to my screenshot. See the bright blue /dev/hda2? That's an extended partition, which is holding partitions hda5 and hda6.

Right now you're probly saying, "why can't I just have normal partitions??!?" It's too complicated to explain. Just trust me on this. You can't have more than 4 primary partitions on a HDD. When you try to go past 3 primary partitions, Linux partitioners build an extended partition instead of using up that last primary. Once you've built the extended "box", you can place several logical partitions inside. Linux will boot from an extended partition, Windows won't. At least that's what I thought before seeing your fdisk ray: 

So, it appears that Linux is installed to that extended partition. Whether it's all there, who can say. It might be as simple as repairing GRUB (google it - hundreds of threads at Ubuntu forums) or it might not be simple at all.

I'm going to take a wild guess as to what happened to you. Betcha your PC came with an HP restore partition, and some sort of HP "help" partition, and finally the ME operating system. Three primary partitions. I think Ubuntu saw all the partitions and tried to make an extended partition. Something went haywire and that's where it locked up. That's my guess.

Your HP_PAV screenshot indicates that Ubuntu can see the Windows data. That's good. Ubuntu is identifying it as a separate drive or partition, and it's also reporting the used space and free space. The numbers look about right. I don't understand all of this, but at least ME is there... 

So, what do you want to do?
First off, if you have important personal data on your Windows ME partition, I'd make backups right now.

I don't imagine you want to leave the HDD all discombobulated. Only you can determine the best course of action. 

If it were me, and I had the original HP recovery CD (and broadband), I'd consider downloading copies of free firewall, anti-spyware, and anti-virus programs and saving them to a CD or thumb drive. Then I'd re-install ME. Flush out all the old registery crud. Install the anti-malware programs, get the updates for them, then update ME.

Then, (and this is the part I'm most curious about), I'd want to see how the HP recovery disc installed ME. Do you have a recovery partition and an HP "help" partition? Is ME first on the HDD, or is an HP "help" utility at the front of the drive?

If you have a bunch of goofy HP partitions, I'd suggest manually installing Linux (both parts of Linux - "/", which is the operating system, and "swap") to an extended partition behind the ME partitions. Problem with that is it's a little scary to do it manually. At least the first 3 or 4 times. :wink: You'll be asked questions that will seem foreign to you and something might go wrong again.

If the HP recovery CD only created one partition (I'm guessing not) then it oughta be at the front of the HDD and you oughta be able to install Linux with the "guided" method rather than manually.

There are all kinds of versions to the above. If you could get your hands on a second HDD, you could try installing the HP recovery disc to that drive. You'd then know how it sets itself up. You'd have your copy of Windows installed to 2 HDD's, which is technically not legal according to you-know-who. But that would be a safer way to go than wiping the one existing drive and starting over. You could then wipe one drive or the other after you were finished.

I hope some part of the above made sense. I don't know how ME could possibly be functioning from inside an extended partition. Something went haywire and a smarter person might have better ideas for you. The best idea I have is wiping the drive (or a second drive) and starting over.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Grub can't boot from an extended partition, has to be a primary.

Also, fdisk reports (or at least for me), reports size based on manufacturers size, or at the very least always has for me. 

And windows has to be a primary partition.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Dan and Bartender I have answered both your posts twice now and for some reason when I put the reply post down to the bottom of my screen to do some research it just disappears for good. I have two posts covering all your questions. Too late to do it again, will try tomorrow. Once I could have 3 - 4 windows open in Explorer Browser and they would all be there when I want to pick them up again but it no longer seems possible to do that. Do you know if Opera will work on this techsupportforum?
Sluggo


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Opera & firefox should both work fine on here.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Good morning, sluggo -
I use Internet Explorer to get Windows Updates. That's it. 

I use Firefox for everything else. In just the last few days I've been trying out Opera because people say it runs faster than Firefox. Firefox is much snappier on our dialup connection than IE. Pages load in half to 2/3 the time.
And Firefox lets me run tabs. Yes, I know, IE7 does too. The other day I had all your screenshots up in tabs, Page 1 of this thread in a tab, and Page 2 in another tab.
I can't prove there's a connection, but I've caught no viruses since running Firefox, and I can't remember the last time my anti-spyware programs found anything worse than cookies.
Opera displays TSF just fine too. I can't say for sure whether it's faster than FF.
EDIT: Tabs in FF is much more efficient than running IE five or six times at once! That's probly why IE is crashing and you're losing your work.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> Good morning, fellow Linux adventurers!
> 
> sluggo, you are providing a very interesting challenge.
> 
> ...


* I think it is best just to remove ME and install Ubuntu alone. What is Kubuntu?


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

ME can still be run with protection. Forget the mainstream anti-malware vendors, who are all in cahoots with MS as far as I'm concerned. Avast! for anti-virus
See if this link comes up. I filtered c/net downloads to look only for "Windows Me"
http://www.download.com/3150-8022_4...tingSystemId=123&licenseTypeId=&fileSize=&ca=

Here's Cnet's front page for security stuff - should help you out to find free software for Me
http://www.download.com/Security & Spyware/2001-2023_4-0.html?tag=dlbc

OK, I read your responses more carefully. If you got your pictures, music, documents off the HDD and don't care about Me anymore, by all means try letting Ubuntu have the whole HDD. That's certainly the easiest way to go.

Let's say you download/burn an Ubuntu 7.04 disc. Then you download/burn a Kubuntu 7.04 disc. You try them both out and you say to yourself, "Wow, they sure look different!"

It's the same Linux kernel underneath. Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop environment, and Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop environment. Same thing for Xubuntu - same Linux kernal, but the lighter weight Xfce desktop environment.

If you decide you want to try KDE, I'd suggest also testing PCLOS (best hardware detection) or MEPIS (makes a /home partition automatically!) or Mint KDE. Mint also makes a Gnome distro.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Mint KDE burns to dvd...

To be fair, rather than wasting CD's downloading different versions *buntu, it maybe easier to just install Ubuntu and then install kde via the package manager?


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



PureEvilDan said:


> To be fair, rather than wasting CD's downloading different versions *buntu, it maybe easier to just install Ubuntu and then install kde via the package manager?


Oh, yeah, forgot about that...
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

I have reinstalled ME from the restore disks. I am on Ubuntu and on the enter net, but have not yet installed Ubuntu. I get this from sudo fdisk -l. Tried to upload file from Ubuntu desktop and it said it was uploaded, however, I do not see it here.
I will try again tomorrow AM. 
Sluggo


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

not sure if I have any thing here or not.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

sluggo -
I compared the two fdisk -l's. This latest fdisk -l sure looks like the previous one you posted as a Word document. I think that's what it is. If you wiped the drive and re-installed Me from scratch that's all that should show up.

Alright, here's what I would do if it were me. Download GPLCD. Burn it to a CD, same process as making a Linux LiveCD. Pop it in the tray, restart the PC. If the PC's set to boot from optical drive GPLCD should spin up. It'll ask some questions about resolution and such, you should be able to use the defaults.
Tell us what you see. Or, better yet, take a screenshot.

Here are instructions from within the GPLCD environment. It's a little bit more involved than taking a screenshot from the LiveCD, but I consider GPLCD to be more reliable than the LiveCD partitioner... 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325775

Hey, who wrote those instructions, anyway? :grin:

Actually, before going thru all that you might as well take another stab at viewing the HDD via the LiveCD. You already have that disc. I can't think of any reason why the LiveCD wouldn't see your Windows installation. That blank "unallocated" screenshot you submitted a few days ago is still a mystery to me


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

The shot I sent was the one that was made after I reinstalled ME. The disk was formatted so nothing of yesterday should be on it. I will try again to send screenshot. But since I have windows open, I will have to bring up Ubuntu and it will be a few minutes.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

I gave up on Win ME and I am now loading Ubuntu on the hard drive. I do not know how we could get the same picture twice unless UUMMMM. Perhaps I did not refresh something and the old fdisk -l loaded. Is that possible? Well it is too late now for ME. I never did like that 95/98 piece of junk. When I am fully loaded we will look at the HDD again. Thanks guys for all your help.
sluggo


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

here is the latest sudo fdisk -l Looks better but no ME


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Hi, sluggo -
I'm sorry we weren't able to get to the bottom of the odd hidden Me partition problems. It mighta been educational to figure out what was happening.

You've been patient about getting answers, and didn't rant and shake your fist when Me was deleted by mistake. I appreciate that.

Your fdisk -l looks just like it should for a HDD with nothing but Linux on it. I hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

What I would liked to have done is,
Using fdisk (or another disk partitioner), is delete all the partitions on the drive and then reinstall ME.
And then do another fdisk -l and see what happens then.

I'm glad, you have joined us in the world of Linux


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

PureEvilDan
Good Idea. I can remove Ubuntu and try that. No problem. Will let you know what happened.
sluggo


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Not so easy for me, it seems. This is what I saw when I tried to delete the partitions and start over. Pehaps would be best just to load ME back on and see what happens.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> Hi, sluggo -
> I'm sorry we weren't able to get to the bottom of the odd hidden Me partition problems. It mighta been educational to figure out what was happening.
> 
> *I am going back to ME just to see what happens as soon as I figure out how to remove Ubuntu. Perhaps it might be easier to boot up ME restore disk.
> ...


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*


```
fdisk /dev/hda
Command (m for help): d
Partition Number (1-5): [I]n[/I]
[I](repeat till all partitions are deleted, check with "p")[/I]
Command (m for help): w
```


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Installing Me should wipe out all signs of Ubuntu. Then you could try again. When installing Me, you might want to look for an option to make two partitions (C and D) then install Me to the C partition. That's what I did when I built a dual-boot from scratch. Ubuntu found the second partition and installed there.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Guys,
Nothing works as it should on this computer. Here is the screenshot just made a couple of hours ago. I reinstalled Windows ME as you can see, however, it did not remove Ubuntu and this seems to say that both ME and Ubuntu are installed. Yet I have no idea how to open ME. Formerly I would get a page asking me which OS I wanted to open. This apparently gives me no choice, I must somehow open it with a command line, er, I don't know just guessing. 
sluggo


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Your fdisk looks better, now then...

Are you using a USB keyboard?
And can you press PAUSE while the bios is loading, (it will "pause" the bios loading).

If the answers are yes, no (in that order), I know what your problem is.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Dan,
actually I am not using a USB keyboard, I am using one that came with my old compaq before they sold out to HP. In most of my OS's, I can hold down the F8 key or the Delete key and it will open up up to the Bio and I can change which OS will come up there at least on the computer that I built which HDD will open so I can open either XP or W2K as they on each on their own HDD. I do not know how to get to the bio in Linux to make the changes but as Linux and Win ME are on the same HDD then it would not be the same. 

But a long time ago I had a page open and ask me which OS that I wanted to run when they were both on the same HDD. I did another screenshot and it tells me something that I cannot beiieve. It says windows is over 400gig on a 80 gig HDD if I am reading right. OOPS i looked at the image, it is not the on that i saw so I blocked it. If I can get the same thing that came up I wil send it in a few minutes.
sluggo


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

sluggo -
Do you have a "Recovery CD" of some type from HP or do you have a genuine Windows ME CD?
Your fdisk -l screenshot is another in a long string of puzzling ones. I've read a thousand posts that all said popping a Windows CD in will wipe Linux and install just Windows. Never heard anyone say anything different. Your screnshot inidactes that the vfat partition is the bootable partition (the * mark) but you say it doesn't open.

Very weird! :4-dontkno


----------



## bkubes (May 16, 2007)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

This is a confusing thread..
If you were to start over completely I would suggest that you download Gparted LiveCD, use that to erase all partitions, and not setup any filesystems.
Then I would install WinME, followed by Ubuntu; using the automatically resize partition option while installing ubuntu.

When you installed ubuntu the other times did you use that option?


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> sluggo -
> Do you have a "Recovery CD" of some type from HP or do you have a genuine Windows ME CD?
> Your fdisk -l screenshot is another in a long string of puzzling ones. I've read a thousand posts that all said popping a Windows CD in will wipe Linux and install just Windows. Never heard anyone say anything different. Your screnshot inidactes that the vfat partition is the bootable partition (the * mark) but you say it doesn't open.
> 
> Very weird! :4-dontkno


I am using a recovery CD (2 system recovery cd's-the first one formats and fdisks the HDD, the second unzips the programs and puts them back on the CD. I will start the computer once more just to be sure that Ubuntu still boots up. There is no way that with my knowledge of Linux that I can open the W95 hda3 partition. Ubuntu opens everytime.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



bkubes said:


> This is a confusing thread..
> If you were to start over completely I would suggest that you download Gparted LiveCD, use that to erase all partitions, and not setup any filesystems.
> Then I would install WinME, followed by Ubuntu; using the automatically resize partition option while installing ubuntu.
> 
> When you installed ubuntu the other times did you use that option?


yes I tried the automatic resize partition option and it removed ME. I will download the Gparted LiveCD and erase all the partitions and load ME first and then Ubuntu.
Thanks
sluggo


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



sluggo123 said:


> I am using a recovery CD (2 system recovery cd's-the first one formats and fdisks the HDD, the second unzips the programs and puts them back on the CD. I will start the computer once more just to be sure that Ubuntu still boots up. There is no way that with my knowledge of Linux that I can open the W95 hda3 partition. Ubuntu opens everytime.


Linux can read fat32 partitions fine, its NTFS it has problems with, I use Linux to update my ipod which is formatted for Windows. Its the other way round, windows can't read Linux partitions, unless you get a 3rd party tool.




bkubes said:


> This is a confusing thread..
> If you were to start over completely I would suggest that you download Gparted LiveCD, use that to erase all partitions, and not setup any filesystems.
> Then I would install WinME, followed by Ubuntu; using the automatically resize partition option while installing ubuntu.
> 
> When you installed ubuntu the other times did you use that option?


Re-partitioning the drive with yet another tool will only make the hard drive worse. And if you read back, there is a problem with the WinME install and installing Ubuntu on top which is what was originally done, I think.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Good morning, sluggo -
If you're willing to start over _again_ I would have to second bkube's suggestion. Actually, it's one I made 3X already. Download/burn GPLCD. Not necessarily to do any partitioning with it, but as a telescope to view the parallel universe in which your HDD exists. 

I want to see the way your recovery CD's set up the HDD. The Ubuntu LiveCD partitioner just saw an "unallocated" drive, which is exceedingly odd. GPLCD is a more powerful version of the same partitioner included with the Ubuntu LiveCD. It's a handy tool to have around for most any partitioning work. I already posted how to take a screenshot with it.
I've never burned a CD in Linux before, so I don't know if it'd be easier for you to burn it however you made your first Linux LiveCD or do it with Ubuntu before wiping the drive.

I would really like to see what GPLCD sees on your HDD after a fresh install of Me. If it reports the Windows HDD as "unallocated" like the Ubuntu LiveCD did, then the effort would be a waste of time. If it successfully reports the Windows partitions, then we might be getting somewhere.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



PureEvilDan said:


> Re-partitioning the drive with yet another tool will only make the hard drive worse. And if you read back, there is a problem with the WinME install and installing Ubuntu on top which is what was originally done, I think.


From previous instructions before I read this one, I had created a GParted LiveCD and had started running it. After a time of expermintation I have finally arrived a box that says across the top "Create new Partition" and then it has a large white box extending across the gray (grey) box with a green frame around it. Under that Minimum Size 32 MB and Maximum Size 78160 MB. Beneath that on the left hand side 

"Free Space Proceeding (MB)" presently indicated is 18 MB, but that can be changed with up and down arrows.

below that "New Size (MB)" now indicates 78142 MB and that too can be changed with up/down arrows.

underneath that I find "Free Space Following (MB) and presently indicated is "0" MB. also changed with up/down arrows.

Moving to the right hand side there are drop down lists.

Top one says "Create As" (in different partitions) with the present indication being "Primary" and of course on the drop down list is another two partitions one being "Extended Partition" and grayed out is "Logical Partition." 

and under both left and right hand sides on the left a box with a check mark that says "Round to cylinders" which is probably correct. On the other side the choice of Cancel or Add. 

Need your ideas here, I think I know some of the answers but am to much of a newbie here to be confident.

There are two different ideas presented by "you all"
(as we say in the deep South.) I started this before I read Dan's solution which seems to be simpler to me than this disk. Should I continue here with GParted LiveCD or back out and use the simpler method as presented by Dan?? That being:

fdisk /dev/hda
Command (m for help): d
Partition Number (1-5): n
(repeat till all partitions are deleted, check with "p")
Command (m for help): w

I think I tried that last evening and results were fdisk cannot find /dev/hda. But I am not sure, because I did this on my own and did not know what to select if I did arrive at the other points with d; n; p; m; w; . Dan clarified what I should do if I get past the first one. And once I think I did arrive at that point with all the selections and did not know how to proceed.
As you see I really am new at Linux, but I sure like what I see so far.
sluggo 
Can we arrive at a consenus here? I am unsure of what to do. ??:4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## bkubes (May 16, 2007)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Along with Bartender



> I want to see the way your recovery CD's set up the HDD.


Preferably from a blank slate. 
Just use what ever is the easiest for you to get to a clean slate. (No partitions?)


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Boot from live cd.
in a console do

```
sudo su -
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
```
Replace /dev/hda with your hard drive name, this will take a while but will format your drive to factory settings. (aka blank, nothing on it)

Install WinME via cd, reboot in to Ubuntu & do _sudo fdisk -l_ again.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

There are two .pdf's in this thread 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/dual-linux-os-131773.html
The "GPLCD" one will give you an idea how to maneuver around.

Sorry if you feel like you're being pulled in different directions. My suggestions are headed along a path of trying to figure out what your HDD looks like with just Me loaded.

Dan's directions will completely wipe the drive so you can start over. Depends what you want to do.

You've got Me installed now, right? With no Linux at all?

To me, the hold-up is that we haven't been able to pin down what your HDD looks like with the HP Recovery CD data loaded onto it (how many partitions it creates, how much room is left, etc.) and we haven't made any progress in figuring out why the Ubuntu LiveCD partitioner doesn't see anything on the HDD when Me is right there in front of it.

You said you made a GPLCD. Did it see any Windows partitions, or did it report the drive as "unallocated" like the Ubuntu CD?

Others may be seeing the problem in a different light


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



PureEvilDan said:


> Boot from live cd.
> in a console do
> 
> ```
> ...


I am already along this far, and only ubuntu is installed. Now I am running from the LiveCD and used the code above. When completed it says (see screenshot). I thought we wanted to see what happens when we load windows Me and we can only do that if the disk is clean (formatted) is what I have understood so far. But the code above does not work. (See Screenshot) 
sluggo


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> There are two .pdf's in this thread
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/dual-linux-os-131773.html
> The "GPLCD" one will give you an idea how to maneuver around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Here's another way to wipe the drive clean 
http://dban.sourceforge.net/
That's assuming you have or can borrow a running pc. I'm a little confused right now about that :grin:
dban is pretty straightforward -- make the floppy or CD, reboot the PC so it'll start from the drive that dban is in, and it should wipe the HDD 
If you put it on a floppy better put it in a ziploc baggie or something similar with a warning note inside. dban is like a chainsaw. Handy for what it does but dangerous in the hands of an untrained operator!


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



sluggo123 said:


> I am already along this far, and only ubuntu is installed. Now I am running from the LiveCD and used the code above. When completed it says (see screenshot). I thought we wanted to see what happens when we load windows Me and we can only do that if the disk is clean (formatted) is what I have understood so far. But the code above does not work. (See Screenshot)
> sluggo



The command given zero fills the hard drive (makes it blank) aka un-formatted and nothing on it.

In the command the "m" needs to be a capital, as its zeroing the drive in 1Meg chucks.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



PureEvilDan said:


> The command given zero fills the hard drive (makes it blank) aka un-formatted and nothing on it.
> 
> In the command the "m" needs to be a capital, as its zeroing the drive in 1Meg chucks.


 AHA!

Ok, thanks the HP now says there is no OS see attached screenshot. I am now inserting the ME Restore Disk #1
sluggo


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> Here's another way to wipe the drive clean
> http://dban.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Got it. But following dban instructions it would not unzip so it is just laying in my desktop. I downloaded the floppy dban. Can you give me the instructions to unzip and copy to floppy? When I tried to do it, I received this message. Cannot find dban. I am running the LiveCD now but I have another computer with two hdd's one with XP Pro and one with W2K. It is the home brewed computer.:wink:
> ...


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

The dban readme file does a better job than I could ever hope to.
http://dban.sourceforge.net/download/readme.txt

Do you have a decompression program onboard like 7-zip?
http://www.7-zip.org/

Without 7-zip or Winzip your PC won't know what to do with a zipped file. I used to use Winzip because that's the only one I knew about. I use 7 now.

You'll notice there's a CD/DVD version and a floppy/thumb drive version. Did you download the correct one for the media which you're planning to use?

In your reply to PEDan you said the HP reports no OS, see screenshot. I don't see a screenshot. But the Recovery CD should wipe the drive anyway, so I don't know if we even care about dban at this point. Will wait on your next report!

I'm glad you had backup for this. Without another PC, and a LiveCD that works with your Me machine, this coulda gotten ugly. I'm hoping to hear that you have Me reinstalled and you can see the partition/partitions with GPLCD. It'd be great if the Ubuntu LiveCD would report the partitions, but it didn't before so I don't expect it will now either.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*



Bartender said:


> The dban readme file does a better job than I could ever hope to.
> http://dban.sourceforge.net/download/readme.txt
> 
> Do you have a decompression program onboard like 7-zip?
> ...


I will attach the screenshot you wanted to see. Looks like we may be in business now. This shot shows what it looks like after I reloaded ME,
sluggo


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

sluggo, I'm impressed.
You've zero-filled a HDD from the command line. I've never done that.
You've formatted and reformatted a HDD several times, you are now familiar with several Linux commands, can take screenshots in your sleep...

And it appears that you've got ME re-installed! Whoo-hoo ray: 

Notice the line in that latest screenshot - "240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10587 cylinders". I'm pretty sure that's fdisk's report of your total capacity. Now notice the "dev/hda1" line. It's flagged as bootable (the *) and reported as taking up all your cylinders from 1 to 10587.

I don't know what the deal was when you first got started, but it sure looks like you now have a very basic one partition HDD with Me utilizing the entire drive. 

This _should_ be a very straightforward deal. Boot from the LiveCD, and when you get to the Ubuntu partition step, choose guided. Ask Ubuntu to create room for the OS. I haven't walked thru the dual-boot with Fiesty but I think it'll give you a slider to choose how much space you want to give Ubuntu. Then proceed and it'll create a primary partition for the main OS and an extended partition for swap.

You should end up with:
/dev/hda1 vfat
/dev/hda2 Linux
/dev/hda5 Linux swap

I'm tempted to suggest building a vfat partition so that you could share data between ME and Ubuntu, but it's been a rough go getting to this point and I'm not sure about adding any more complexity!

If you get Ubuntu installed successfully, you could always go back later with GPLCD and add a vfat partition by taking back some space from either Windows or Linux.

One more thing before you plunge into installing Linux. Does GPLCD or the Ubuntu partitioner show the HDD as "unallocated" like way back in the beginning, or does it report one vfat partition? I'm crossing my fingers for one vfat partition.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Gparted should just say one vfat partition. 

If you notice in the fdisk image, it uses all the cylinders on the drive.

I'm glad that the drive isn't showing some funny partitions now, next job will be to install Ubuntu again :laugh:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Whoops -
I wrote the above late at nite, wasn't thinking clearly. There's no point in making a separate vfat partition for data sharing. Ubuntu 7.04 will be fully capable of reading ME's vfat data.
So....nevermind


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Bartender wrote:
You should end up with:
/dev/hda1 vfat
/dev/hda2 Linux
/dev/hda5 Linux swap

Looks good to me but I think I have more than you have listed here. See attached:

Now I am operating from Ubuntu all the time. I wonder if I can get on my Network with it. I running a wireless network about as well secured as you can get anything secured using Windows. I used Network Magic to set it up and it wanted the OS's to be the same OS's and XP Pro on the homebrew and XP Home on my notebook worked OK. I do not know it would have worked with W2K thrown into the mix. So I am not sure it will work with Ubuntu.That is another thread. Guess we can close this one out if very thing looks good to Bartender and Dan. 
Sluggo


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

Nope that spot on, and it looks great.
I hope you get wireless working okay in Ubuntu 

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

hi, sluggo -
/dev/hda3 is just the extended partition "box" where swap resides. As EvilDan says, it looks good from here.

If you decide you want Windows to be the default os in GRUB:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448617&highlight=menu.lst+windows+first


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

I want that computer to open to Ubuntu. It gives me a choice of which OS to open and if I do not make a choice it will open Ubuntu, after a slight delay to let me make up my mind whether I want Windows to open or Ubuntu. Now how do we say this thread has been resolved? I want to thank you guys for all the help you provided. I could not have done it without you. Great work guys.
sluggo


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: dual boot ubuntu/windows ME*

After playing around and getting more familar with Ubuntu everything is working as it should now. Thanks for all your help. Let's mark this one resolved, if I have more questions will be back soon.
Thanks every one


----------

